# Schrift um eine Tasse



## crazy-nation (19. Februar 2004)

hi 

ich habe ein prob. ich will text + ein logo (bmp) um eine tasse biegen...
welche filter muss ich benutzen bzw. brauche ich ein plug in!? 

thx


----------



## mortimer (19. Februar 2004)

Welche Version von PS hast Du?


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. Februar 2004)

Du könntest es mit dem Verzerrungsfilter "Wölben" versuchen.
Besser dürfte es allerdings funktionieren, wenn du bei dem Textwerkzeug "Verkrümmten Text erstellen" wählst.

Vielleicht ist ja etwas brauchbares dabei


----------



## crazy-nation (19. Februar 2004)

habe PS CS 

wölben habe ich schon versucht geht aber nicht so gut...

habe ja leider nicht den text sondern nur ein bild vom text.


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. Februar 2004)

Dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden.
Könntest du die beiden Bilder zwecks Test evtl. anhängen ?


----------



## mortimer (19. Februar 2004)

Wenn Du CS hast, ist Dein Problem nur mehr halb so groß.
Schreib den Text einfach neu, und verwende die Option "Text an Pfaden ausrichten." In der Hilfe zu CS ist das beschrieben, es ist nämlich eine der Neuerungen. 
Leg also einen Pfad um die Tasse, und setze den Text an diesem Pfad an.

Funktioniert wunderbar.

mortimer


----------



## Hopps (12. August 2005)

habe das problem daß ich einen helm beschriften will
mit an pfaden ausrichten komm ich aber nicht sehr weit
oder ich habs falsch verstanden


----------



## McAce (12. August 2005)

Eiegntlich sollte das Problem mit den Pfaden zu lösen sein

Popste mal den Helm damit man dir genauere Tipps geben kann.


----------



## Hopps (12. August 2005)

soll hier im stirnbereich rein
wenn ich über pfade gehe dann stimmt di eperspektive leider nicht
zumindest nicht bei mir

http://pimp-my-trooper.de/grafix/bground-tie.jpg


----------



## McAce (12. August 2005)

So Ich habe einen Pfad an der unteren Stirnkante erstellt darauf den Text geschrieben
den Pfad durch Pfadtransformieren etwas nach oben geschoben.

Nun die Textebene dubliziert gerastert und perspetivisch etwas verzerrt.
als letztes die Ebene auf Überlagern gestellt.

Achso als Schriftfarbe hatte ich schwarz gewählt.

Ist es das was du wolltest?

edit//

Hatte gerade noch gesehen das die Schrift noch nicht zu 100% ausgerichtet ist, naja hatte mich
auch beeilt. :-( 
Nun gut ändert aber nichts am Prinzip

Viel Spaß McAce

PS: und bei Fragen du weißt ja wo du dich melden mußt


----------



## Hopps (14. September 2005)

danke
ganau so in der richtung hab ichs mir vorgestellt
werds ma testen


----------

